# What are these ??



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

On the new Zacconi / Savinelli lever that I have acquired it came with these two items,,,,please can someone tell me their exact use ?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

The top item is the shower screen, it clip onto the group. Hopefully that's a spare (by looking upwards to the group you'll soon know).

the lower, this is a guess, but a pod type filter , the sort of thing even less frequently used than the single shot basket.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks Andy, you are right for both those items.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I had been fiddling with one of the shower screens over the last couple of days, so had every reason to know that one.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

You were the right man to respond !


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

AndyDClements said:


> I had been fiddling with one of the shower screens over the last couple of days, so had every reason to know that one.


 Did you manage to get yours fitted Andy ?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

My struggle was getting the old one off, or to be more precise, seeing where the little gaps were to get the screwdriver in, which was near impossible due to the build up of coffee grounds.


----------

